# Bike shop in OBX Area



## fezzy (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking for a recommendation for a good bike shop in the Outer Banks area. I am on vacation and suddenly need a new fork and roof rack. We are up north in Corolla, but anywhere in the area is game. Will need a shop who can cut the fork and install the race for me since I have no tools.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sure this is probably useless now but I have used Kill Devil Hills Cycle before with terrific results. He can repair as well as rent - cool local shop with an enthusiast owner.

Kill Devil Hills Cycle
203 S Virginia Dare Trl
Kill Devil Hills, NC 27948
(252) 480-3399‎

Sorry I didn't see this earlier - hope your OBX holiday was great - I love it there despite the insensitive overdevelopment.


----------

